# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  دليل توضيحي عن المساكن القريبة من الحرمين

## عبدالله السني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , 
مقدمة:
إليكم اخواني هذ الموقع والذي يحتوي على خريطة للحرم المكي وخريطة للحرم المدني , حيث توضح الخرائط الموجودة في الموقع للأخوة المعتمرين أو الحجاج أو الزائرين أسماء الفنادق القريبة و المحيطة بالحرم وبعض التفاصيل عنها من حيث (عدد الأدوار والغرف وبعض الخدمات المقدمة...الخ )
وموقعها من الحرم وأسماء الشوارع القريبة والأحياء السكنية (الحرم المكي فقط) حتى يسهل عليهم إيجاد المكان المناسب لهم للسكن خلال رحلتهم وتساعدهم في اختياره..
*طريقة الإستخدام:
ولمعرفة أسماء الفنادق السكنية بالنسبة للحرم المكي ما عليك إلا وضع المؤشر على
الأجزاء الملونة باللون الوردي ثم اضغط وستظهر لك نافذة موجود بها تفاصيل السكن المشار إليه.
وكذلك بالنسبة للحرم المدني فقط ضع المؤشر على الأجزاء الملونة باللون الأزرق ثم اضغط وستظهر لك نافذة بتفاصيل السكن للمكان المشار إليه...
ملاحظة:
تستطيع أن تقرب أو تبعد الصورة بواسطة الزوم...
*للدخول على المواقع:
للدخول على خريطة الحرم المكي:
 http://www.makkahgis.net/Default.aspx
للدخول على خريطة الحرم المدني:
 http://www.madinahgis.net/mapSearch/map/m10000.html 
والله أعلم
وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## حسام68

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
فكم كنت أبحث عن هذا الأمر ،،،

----------


## أبومنصور

بارك الله فيك..لكن كيفية معرفة الاسعار في الفنادق؟؟

----------


## عبدالله السني

> جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
> فكم كنت أبحث عن هذا الأمر ،،،


وجزاك الله بمثله وافضل أخي الكريم
واذا كان الامر كما ذكرت .. فالحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات
وشكرا على المشاركة

----------


## عبدالله السني

> بارك الله فيك..لكن كيفية معرفة الاسعار في الفنادق؟؟


وفيك بارك اخي الكريم..
لم أقف على كيفية معرفة الأسعار..وعلى ما أظن أن للفنادق المشهورة مواقع على الإنترنت لعلها تفيد..
والله اعلم
وشكرا على المشاركة

----------


## نضال مشهود

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالله السني

وفيك بارك ونفع بك..

----------

